
Why Humans Can’t Do Without Sports - prostoalex
http://nautil.us//blog/5-reasons-why-humans-cant-do-without-sports?utm_source=Nautilus&utm_campaign=fac9afee7d-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2018_02_09&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_dc96ec7a9d-fac9afee7d-60565561
======
maxxxxx
I think it would be even better if people participated in some kind of sport
instead of just watching.

------
justboxing
Has been posted twice already before this one.
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Why%20Humans%20Can’t%20Do%20Wi...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Why%20Humans%20Can’t%20Do%20Without%20Sports&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

------
taneq
So basically "sports generate training data", same as all other play
activities.

